# Photo Procrastination



## TomW (Nov 23, 2009)

Does anyone else suffer from this?

I hate the thought of getting out all the stuff (photo tent, lights, laptop, power supply, tripod, cables, background, museum wax, etc, etc,) then taking the photos, uploading to the network, editing the photos, putting on the web site, etc, etc...

I have pens, blanks, shave brushes, safety razors, and other items, that have been waiting for me to photograph them for 6 weeks now...

I wish I could just leave all this stuff set up, and just do it, but no room, no way to combat the dust that would accumulate, etc, etc.

Did I mention that I hate it?

Somebody, anybody...please help....

Tom


----------



## warreng8170 (Nov 23, 2009)

I have at least 15 pens that need to be added to my website, but I just can't get motivated to do it. I keep telling myself that I am probably missing visitors who would have bought them if they were posted, but that just doesn't do it. Hopefully I can get to it over the Thanksgiving break.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Nov 23, 2009)

I am trying an experiment of leaving my equipment up and covering it all with a large trash bag. So far no dust.


----------



## HSTurning (Nov 23, 2009)

I have my tent set up on my kitchen table and has been for 2 months now. I don't give or sell anythink with out a photo of it first. 
I have 52 pens ready to be photoed. Yup I suffer from it also.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 23, 2009)

I donno what you are talking about. I post so few photos that most people don't think I even turn pens. But my web site saves me. I have a case in my shop that has probably 75 pens or more in it that none of them have been photographed yet. I added 4 more to it over the weekend and have 9 more setting on the bench waiting to be turned this week. I keep saying I will set up a group shot of them or something. basically I have gotten to the point that if I don't need a photo to explain something, I don't bother anymore except for my web site. working on upgrading the quality of those photos bit by bit.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 23, 2009)

We have 2 spare bedrooms, I have one for my stuff and LOML has one for hers. This allows me to leave my photo equipment set up, if I had to set up and tear down every time I probably would never photograph anything.


----------



## gketell (Nov 23, 2009)

When we were kids we had a 4x8 sheet of plywood mounted to the wall using hinges that closes up into a wooden frame.  In it was our electric race car set.

This idea could easily be modified for a photo rig.  Make some pockets in the box on the wall for the lights and folded tent and folded tripod.  Wire the box with a power strip.  Full setup could be in the order of 3 minutes.  Would only take about 8 inches of "floor space" when closed.  Use weather gasket material and it could live in the garage with no/minimal dust.

Have more ceiling space than wall space?  Mount the box on the ceiling and use a couple of pulleys to pull the table up into the box to store it.  Just have marks on the table to indicated where you lay your lights/tripod/etc so they pull up into their respective pockets.  Or don't use pockets.

GK


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 28, 2009)

I have a light tent and all the fixings, but like Tom, hate getting it all out and set up... so I use a minimal set up on my desk... I have a 2 ft florescent light over my desk and the computer monitor... the monitor is a flat screen, so it fits against the back of the desk... I drape a light blue, then a white cloth over the monitor, smooth it in front of the monitor and take pictures on my desk... I use a Fugi Finepix S5200 in Aperture setting, with the White balance set for florescent.  Biggest problem, I sometimes get in too big of a hurry and don't let the camera focus the shot... probably should use the timer and do them hands free, but that takes too long.  I usually do about 3 shots of each piece, 20-30 pieces at a time.  That's a lot of editing and generally takes an evening.
I'm not a particularly good photographer.. but I do get enough shots that are acceptable to add to the web site.


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 28, 2009)

Having and keeping a website is not an easy thing to do. Keeping it fresh and current takes a huge amount of time. And, what has to be done and the time required...taking pictures, editing them, uploading them to a website, changing the verbage for each pen added, and editing the shopping cart information...is not "fun" time. But, it can be produictive and is a necessary part of having a website to sell pens. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don



warreng8170 said:


> I have at least 15 pens that need to be added to my website, but I just can't get motivated to do it. I keep telling myself that I am probably missing visitors who would have bought them if they were posted, but that just doesn't do it. Hopefully I can get to it over the Thanksgiving break.


----------



## jimofsanston (Nov 28, 2009)

I have my badge too. Taking pictures of my stuff and putting up the tent, lights, and tripod.


----------



## bitshird (Nov 28, 2009)

its_virgil said:


> Having and keeping a website is not an easy thing to do. Keeping it fresh and current takes a huge amount of time. And, what has to be done and the time required...taking pictures, editing them, uploading them to a website, changing the verbage for each pen added, and editing the shopping cart information...is not "fun" time. But, it can be produictive and is a necessary part of having a website to sell pens.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don



Don, You definitely speak the truth, I have had several people call me about pens they saw at a show last week, but couldn't find on my web site, but lucky for me, I only have around a 100 pens to add to it and set up a shopping cart, geez I wish I had someone like Alphageek around to set up something other than a PayPal cart, fortunately the tool site is easy or should I say easier!!


----------



## DurocShark (Nov 28, 2009)

As for photos, this method is so easy procrastinating really isn't an issue...

http://blog.woodscrub.info/2009/03/simple-pen-photo-tutorial.html

/shameless blog referral


----------



## TomW (Nov 28, 2009)

Well, I did it. LOML was clearing the dining room for turkey time, and I got the urge (no not that urge..). I put all the stuff on the table and took my pictures. Got em all done, and put the stuff up....went out into the shop and was greeted with 2 more pens that I forgot to photograph.... oh well, I'm sure they will still be around in 6 weeks....

Tom


----------



## fernhills (Nov 30, 2009)

I take the pics outside,not in direct sunlight though, for my format, they are better then most.  Some time i know i will have to gear up and get serious, maybe tomorrow.  Carl


----------

